#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Prive message

## Ahmed Al Dayri

Waarom staat de prive message optie uit?

[test vrolijk verder] :Cool:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Vind het wel lekker rustig zo eigenlijk.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Er staan wel meer functies uit.
De message functie staat uit omdat via die functie direct het mailadres van andere deelnemers was te zien, dat is een ongewenst bijeffect. :Cool: 

Je kn nog steeds een mailtje naar deelnemers zenden, klik even op het profiel van een deelnemer en je ziet vanzelf de functie: stuur een mail naar deze deelnemer, eigenlijk zoals het was op het oude forum.

----------


## admin

Er zijn zoals de MOD als schreef meerdere functies nog niet actief. We zullen deze functies, indien ze wat toevoegen, mondjesmaat gaan activeren.

----------


## admin

Private messages is inmiddels geactiveerd. Meer hierover op:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo..._vb_pm_explain

----------

